# Easyboot trails!



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

I decided to post this thread regarding the Easyboot trails. I Purchased them a few weeks back from Pleasant Ridge Saddlery, and they arrived last Friday. I bought 2 boots in size 5 for $64.95 each. 
I have ridden in them 3 times now, the first day I tried them on my horse, walked him in a few circles (he held his tail up and lifted his legs 2' with every step :lol: ) and then walked him for 10 mins down the road. No rubs. No chafing. They didn't fall off or slip. My horse didn't seem to mind them either after the first 2 mins! He forgot about them I guess :clap: 
The second ride was 15 mins at the walk and jog down a dirt road. There were some muddy spots, but the boots pulled through yet again. 
The third ride was only *supposed* to be 25 minutes... Buuut, after dismounting to take off the boots there was no chafing, and my horse seemed happy and less tender footed with them on, so I continued for another 15-20 mins. Loping for 10 minutes or so. The boots were awesome! They stayed on through mud, my horse spooking, and some rocky spots. My horse had no rubs, chafing or discomfort and I am 100% happy with the purchase thus far. I am excited to use them again, and I am glad I decided on these boots for my first time boot purchase, I will continue to post updates and notify everyone if I experience any difficulties! :wave:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the report! 

I have never tried the Trails, but I use the Epics regularly. I tried the Bares and didn't like them and I tried the older version of Old Macs and they didn't hold up. Luckily Easycare has great customer service and replaced them for me (with Epics). 

I guess I just should mention that 10 minutes or 1/2 hour or something like that not really a long test for the boots. I don't think ANY boot should rub under those conditions. I expect my boots to hold up to 5 hour rides in the mountains through all kinds of rough terrain. I am hard on my hoof boots. Granted we mostly walk, but man the buckles and cables really take a beating from all the rocks and downed timber. 

So keep us updated with how wear farther along in your hoof boot journey. I would LOVE to find an easy-to-apply boot that also holds up. I am thinking of trying Renegade Vipers but the cost has held me back a bit.


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

I was looking into the renegades and the epics as well, but for the seldom trail rides I do I decided the trails would be the best! I have read some reviews on the trails about them 'slipping off' before, so I decided this would be a good thread to start. However, if a boot properly fits, it shouldn't come off or move at all! 
I'd also like to add that after another 50 minute ride or so the boots still delivered, however when we tried to concur a large, muddy hill, my boy wasn't as sure footed as usual :/ But we carried on with no issues!
P.s, THR, the horse in your Avatar looks A LOT like my mare! Slightly more photogenic though, my mare takes awful pictures! Bahaha


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

trailhorserider said:


> Thanks for the report!
> 
> I have never tried the Trails, but I use the Epics regularly. I tried the Bares and didn't like them and I tried the older version of Old Macs and they didn't hold up. Luckily Easycare has great customer service and replaced them for me (with Epics).
> 
> ...


Honestly just save a little longer and go with the Renegades. Measure your horses feet good and take pictures of measurements as well as feet from front, back and side angles. Help the service reps. Their customer service is awesome and now with two styles to choose from you should be able to get what you need. Unfortunately I'm waiting for the perfect size for his fronts to be produced...they are working on them, but he can wear the ones he has now just fine. They will be his rear boots though when the time comes


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the review.
I think different boots appeal to different types of riders, be it for price, weight, clunkiness, availability, facility of application and durability.

For very long and frequent rides, I agree that Renegades are a great choice. I also love the Glove with gaiter. Both still in good shape after 3 summers riding regularly in them. So the investment is worth it.


----------



## Bineinmor (Mar 18, 2013)

I have both the Trail and the G2 (which is the same as the Trail but with buckles). I have 3 horses and each of them have a set. The reason I got them is because I live in area that only allows me to seriously ride 6 months out of the year as I don't have an indoor. Early in the spring before the clinics and shows start up and I don't have shoes on yet these boots are a Godsend. I equipped each boot with studs when things can still be icy so I can at least start conditioning my horses. I have a draftx that is a retired jumper, a rescue standardbred which I just use for pleasure and my competition TB. The range of sizing is great and I have never lost one or had any rubs. They have been used in deep snow, mud and gravel and I also used them when one of my horses got a stone bruise and he wore them 24 hours/day for about 10 days. I love them and wouldn't be without them now. One of my best investment.


----------

